# Crisp lines?



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Almost all of my original 447 bars are all gone.  We were able to give everyone soap for Christmas and donated two hundred+ bars to causes we support. Before all of the bars were gone, I set aside one of each type. I like the soaps more now than before. They are harder and the scents all held. 

One thing I am curious about is the two color soaps. Some were chunks embedded into other soap. Some were two color poured onto other colors. Some were three color poured one on top of each other. 

I do not know why some of the colors are distinct and crisp and others have no real line between the colors. We did so many, I do not remember what I did that was different. Could someone explain what caused this?

I have read over the swap notes and looked at the Pict's, over an over. I love the thin lines and the crisp lines. I want to make some that has this look. I also want some shreds that do not merge into the other colors.

Sorry this is so long.

Peggy Sue


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

If you're talking swirls within the soap I think the key is having the right consistency. Too thin and it will blend together. Too thick and you won't be able to distribute it throughout the soap very well. For layers that are distinct I actually make separate batches so the first sets up some before I pour the next color. The second batch is usually ready within 15 minutes so the first layer is already firm. But I loved the layered soap from the swap that the layers just seemed to blend into the next. I'd like to know how to achieve that.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Take notes, you would think you would remember from batch to batch what you did...you won't. I have a whole three ring binder filled with recipes and notes on my batches...even now I tweak them. vicki


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks, I think I poured the two colors while they were both shiny wet. It was peppermint /rainbow colors red and gree on white TD. 

I do have a notebook (which is a mess) I guess I should write more than what I did. I have been using the soap calc printed sheet. Maybe I should add a standard list of things to add and put them in the note section. 

accelerates
discolors
colors added
mold used
additives

These are all I can think of, what am I forgetting.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Unless I'm following one of my recipe cards I note exactly how much color was used. If something odd happened like I spilled some (so color might be off and yes...that's happened a couple times). Or sometimes I get the color in and it doesn't look like enough so I'll add more than I had written down....I jot that down immediately or I will forget. LOL Same with any additives. I also note my use of the stick blender as sometimes I never pick it up and other times it's used extensively. If I did or used anything different for a swirl or texture. 

I also go back to my notes when I cut the batch. Did it cut nice? How long did I wait to cut? If it was a new color or I tweaked what I was doing with color or swirls then how did I like the result? Too dark, too light? I do a lot of this sort now while I'm in my 'experimental' season. When it gets closer to market season then it's back to sticking to the cards and by then anything I discovered that I liked is on the cards.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I have labelled notebooks for each year...I use a different color each year. 
Make sure you note the date you made the batch, and if the weather is in anyway differnt than whatever your norm is. When we have unusual humid days in the summer it can throw my soaping off, as can really cold days in the winter.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I do the same with the weather too! And if we had a roaring fire going because after I pour my molds go into the LR where the wood stove is. LOL


----------

